# Naturnaher Teich - aber mit Schildkröten



## Tjark (3. Juni 2016)

Moin zusammen!


Ich fange gerade mit dem Bau eines Schildkrötenteichs an und wollte euch daran teilhaben lassen und gleichzeitig ein paar Fragen loswerden J


Zunächst zu mir. Ich heiße Tjark, bin 34, habe zwei Töchter und wohne in der Nähe von Bremen. 

Der Teich soll auf einer Fläche von ca. 7*7m entstehen. Nicht alles davon wird Wasserfläche, aber das meiste. Die 7*7m ist die Fläche, die ca 40cm hoch, ausbruchssicher eingezäunt werden soll, damit meine Europäischen Sumpfschildkröten nicht abhauen können. Fischbesatz wird es keinen geben. Das ganze ergibt dann eher eine geringe Belastung im Vergleich zu Kois. Ich würde schätzen, dass die 5 __ Schildkröten in etwa so viel Dreck verursachen wie ein ausgewachsener Koi.


Die Anforderungen an den Teich sind wie folgt:
·  Naturnah mit viel Sichtschutz für die Schildkröten durch Pflanzen und gleichzeitig exponierte Sonnenplätze, möglichst von Wasser umgeben

·  Flach abfallendes Teichprofil mit griffigem Untergrund damit die noch schwerfälligen Tiere nach dem Winter laufend zur Oberfläche gelangen können

·  Mindestens 120cm Tiefe für eine sichere Überwinterung



 Ich hatte eine Zeit lang mit dem Gedanken gespielt den Teich mit GFK zu bauen. Letztendlich ist mir das doch zu unsicher, ob ich das vernünftig verarbeiten kann und auch zu kostenintensiv. So wird es jetzt doch EPDM Folie und für die Griffigkeit und zum Schutz wird das Ganze dann noch vermörtelt.
Ob nun mit Hilfe von Verbundmatten von Naturagart, dem Artlake System, Böschungsmatten aus Kunststoff, oder einfach Flies weiß ich noch nicht genau.

Beim letzten Teich habe ich alles von Naturagart genommen, denke aber das geht auch günstiger ohne dabei ein schlechteres Ergebnis zu erzielen.

Vom alten Teich ist noch eine Pumpe von Naturagart (7.500l/h), eine Ersatzpumpe (ca. 4.000l/h – Marke weiß ich gerade nicht) und ein CenterVortex C30 „übrig“. Den Filter und eine der beiden Pumpen möchte ich gerne wieder verwenden. Allerdings möchte ich noch eine Vorfilterung vor den C30 einbauen. Ich dachte an einen Bogensiebfilter in Schwerkraft  (welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich möchte nicht selbst bauen), dann direkt in die Pumpe und damit in den ebenerdig stehenden C30 pumpen. Der Auslauf des C30 soll dann direkt in eine höher gelegte Bachlauf-Filtergraben-Kombination gehen und dann mittels kleinem Wasserfall in den Teich zurück. So kann sich noch das restliche Sediment , das durch den Filter durchkommt, im Filtergraben absetzen und die Pflanzen können sich ordentlich Nährstoffe aus dem gefiltertem Wasser ziehen. Der Graben soll für die Schildkröten nicht zugänglich sein und somit auch als Rückzugsort für Amphibien und Insekten etc. dienen.


Ich habe bislang noch nie einen Bodenablauf oder einen Skimmer in einem Tecih verbaut… das soll sich diesmal ändern! Allerdings bin ich aufgrund der Pumpe (< 7.500l/h reale Leistung) noch nicht sicher was für eine Anzahl und welche Größe bei der Verrohrung richtig wäre. Ich empfinde die 7.500l/h schon für eine 110er Leitung zu schwach damit sich da nichts ablagert. Deshalb meine Überlegung, ob ich zB 2x 50er Bodenabläufe und einen 50er Skimmer verbaue. Was haltet ihr davon? Wie kann ich diese drei Leitungen am besten zusammenfassen um alle in den Vorfilter zu bekommen?

Und hat jemand von euch generell Erfahrungen bei Schildkröten und Skimmern? Nicht das da ein Unfall passiert…



So, das war es erstmal. Fotos mache ich mal jetzt am Wochenende ein paar von der Fläche wo der Teich hin soll, dann kann man sich das evtl. besser vorstellen.


Viele Grüße

Tjark


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2016)

Servus Tjark

Mit Europäischen Sumpfschildkröten habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber es ist eine spannende Geschichte die mich sehr interessiert.

Wie groß werden den die Sumpfschildkröten ?
Fressen die dir nicht die Pflanzen im Teich auf ?

Zur Technik:
Ein [DLMURL="http://www.a-koi.at/Filter/Spaltfilter/UltraSieve-III-200-fein"]Ultrasieve II/III[/DLMURL] würde sich anbieten.
Als Pumpe würde ich schon eine mit mind. 10.000 Liter verwenden.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Wie groß werden den die Sumpfschildkröten ?
> Fressen die dir nicht die Pflanzen im Teich auf ?
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut



Hi Helmut,

Emys orbicularis erreicht kaum mal Panzerlängen von 20cm

und sie hat, wie es sich gehört, mit "Gemüse" kaum was  am Hut (__ Schnecken, kleine __ Muscheln, kranke/tote Fische, Krebstiere, Insektenlarven, Kaulquappen, __ Würmer ect sind die Hauptnahrung)


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo Tjark,
ich freue mich, auch mal was von einem Schldkrötenteich zu lesen. Helmut hat Dir schon eine Empfehlung zur Vorfilterung gegeben, für die Pumpe schau' Dich mal um bei uns. Entscheidend ist die zu überwindende Höhe (von der Oberkante Wasserstand aus). In Deinem Fall ist da eine "klassische Teichpumpe" das Mittel der Wahl. 
Helmuts Vorschlag einer 10 m³/h- Pumpe ist gut, es gibt mittlerweile viele Modelle, die dafür <70 W an elektrischer Leistung benötigen (z. B. Oase Optimax bzw. Aquamax gravity, oder auch "Aquaking red label" erhältlich bei Koi-Company). 
Die Billigvarianten "ziehen" 100-130 W aus der Steckdosen, und kosten 100-150€. Es dauert keine zwei Jahre, dann sind diese dank ihrer Stromkosten einfach teurer als meine o. g. Vorschläge. Daher lohnt es sich, einmalig bis zu 400 € in eine solche neue Pumpe zu investieren, oder eine solche gebraucht zu kaufen.
Beim Teich baue das, womit Du am besten klarkommst (sofern es keine Firma machen soll). Eine Mörtelschicht (auf Vlies a la NG, oder wie auch immer) ist sicher eine gute Option. Ich bin EPDM-Fan, allerdings hat sich die Preisschere zu gutem PVC in der letzten Zeit weiter geöffnet  (vor 7 Jahren war ich bei 7€/m², jetzt ist man wohl bei 9; dagegen ist PVC recht stabil geblieben).
Zur Gestaltung des Teichs empfehle ich Dir sehr den input der "Koi-Fraktion". Selbst wenn sich die __ Schildkröten nicht direkt an den Wasserpflanzen als Nahrung vergreifen, werden diese doch in den Fokus ihrer Aktivitäten geraten (und eher wenig gut gedeihen). Durchströmung des Beckens, BA etc. können dann wohl eher von dort übernommen werden. Im Filterkonzept kann dann wieder ein Pflanzen/bodenfilter wieder auftauchen, wennes Dir gefällt.


----------



## Tjark (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo und vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten.

Zur Größe und den Eigenschaften der E. orbicularis wurde ja schon einiges gesagt. Für mich machen diese Eigenschaften sie zur optimalen Schildkröte. Zudem war sie früher auch in Deutschland heimisch und ist somit gut an unser Klima angepasst (solange man nicht gerade eine der Unterarten aus Südeuropa nimmt).

Den Ultrasieve II bzw III guck ich mir mal an. Danke!

Stärkere Pumpe muss ich gucken. Warum meint ihr 10.000l wären besser? Um mehr durchfluss bei den Leitungen zu bekommen?
Der CenterVortex C30 packt glaube ich maximal 8.000l/h. Könnte trotz Leistungsverlust durch den Höhenunterschied knapp werden mit ner 10.000er Pumpe. Zur Not könnte ich nach der Pumpe die Leitung aufsplittern und mittels Kugelhähnen/ Schiebern regulieren, so das ein Teil des Wassers direkt in den Pflanzenfilter gelangt.

Bezüglich der BA und Skimmer und deren Positionen bei Koiteichen, das möglichst alles an Ablagerungen in Richtung dieser Abläufe gelangt habe ich schon viel hier gelesen, da findet man echt tolle Anregungen.  
Und irgendwo im Hinterkopf ist schon kurz nach Bezug des neuen Hauses ist schon die Idee eines Schwimmteichs entstanden - das ist halt der Nachteil, wenn man Platz hat  Aber das gehört hier nicht her und ist noch Zukunftsmusik. Wird frühestens realisiert, wenn die Kidds schwimmen können.

Zurück zu den __ Schildkröten: 
Bei den Schildkröten werde ich es leider nicht ganz so umsetzen können wie bei einem Koiteichen. Eine zu starke Durchmischung der gesamten Wassersäule soll möglichst vermieden werden um das natürliche Temperaturgefälle in den einzelnen Schichten zu erhalten. Dennoch werde ich auch am tiefsten Punkt einen Bodenablauf installieren und ggfls nur Zeitweise zuschalten um Mulm zu entfernen.
Würdet ihr auch bei einm rel kleinen, naturnahen Teich unbedingt mit 110er Verrohrung arbeiten?

Danke und Grüße 
Tjark


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2016)

Guten morgen

Danke Frank für deine Erklärung 

Eine Oase Optimax bzw. Gravity wird wegen Halbschwerkraft keine sehr gute Förderleistung bringen. 


> ch dachte an einen Bogensiebfilter in Schwerkraft (welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich möchte nicht selbst bauen), dann direkt in die Pumpe und damit in den ebenerdig stehenden C30 pumpen. Der Auslauf des C30 soll dann direkt in eine höher gelegte Bachlauf-Filtergraben-Kombination gehen und dann mittels kleinem Wasserfall in den Teich zurück.


Eine [DLMURL="http://www.a-koi.at/Pumpen/Filterspeise-Pumpen/Oase-AquaMax-Eco-Premium/Oase-AquaMax-Eco-Premium-10000"]normale Teichpumpe [/DLMURL]funktioniert da schon besser, obwohl halt auch der Stromverbrauch höher ist.
Falls du den C30 einen Filterkeller graben kannst, dann bist du mit einer Optimax/Gravity bzw. einem Luftheber auf der kostengünstigen Seite. Allerdings geht dann wieder kein Ultrasieve II/III. Irgendwie beißt es sich immer ...

Auf alle Fälle ein sehr interessantes Projekt ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2016)

> Würdet ihr auch bei einm rel kleinen, naturnahen Teich unbedingt mit 110er Verrohrung arbeiten?



Ja ...
Am Ultrasieve II/III hast du schon 2 oder 3 110er Eingänge.

10.000 Liter-Pumpe deshalb, weil die Rohr-Skimmer halt in diesem Bereich am effektivsten sind.



> Und hat jemand von euch generell Erfahrungen bei __ Schildkröten und Skimmern? Nicht das da ein Unfall passiert…


Habe wie gesagt keine Erfahrung, aber ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen das, wenn die Emmys klein sind auch vom Skimmer verschluckt werden könnten.
So ein 110er Rohrskimmer hat schon einen ganz schönen Zug in unmittelbarer Nähe drauf.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo Tjark,
das 110er KG-Rohr hat ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Es ist vielleicht so teuer we 75er HT, aber deutlich stabiler als alle HT-Rohre. Bei vergrabenen Leitungen ist das für mich ein sehr starkes Argument. Man kann das rote KG (weil es PVC ist) in die "üblichen" BA's, Kugelhähne, Zugschieber und Folienflansche einkleben. Zu meiner Bauzeit waren auch 110er Folienflansche billiger als kleinere - so weit die Argumentation aus dieser Sicht.
Natürlich kann man auch teurer bauen mit PVC-Druckrohr, oder dem grünen Abwasserrohr. Dagegen sprechen für mich die zahlreichen Projekte, bei denen rotes KG vollauf funktioniert.
Ich gehöre mit meinem Teich auch zu den Leuten, die das Potenzial der 110er Anschlüsse nicht nutzen. Das hatte noch keine negativen Konsequenzen im Hinblick auf Verschlammung in den Rohren. Statt eines BA kannst Du ja auch einen Folienflansch installieren, und einen "Saugkorb" in der gewünschten Höhe/ dem gewünschten Absaugbereich (also nicht am Boden) installieren. Roland (alias "Trampelkraut") hat einen alternativen Skimmer in Form eines Überlaufs zum Filtergraben. Hier im Forum habe ich auch einige Selbstbau-Skimmer gesehen (z. B. einen schwimmenden Kastenskimmer), die hinter der Absaugung keinen "gefährlich saugenden Schlund" haben, der vielleicht kleinen Schildis Probleme bereitet.
Ansonsten hat Helmut schon viel geantwortet, auch für die Pumpenwahl. Entscheidend ist halt der maximale Höhenunterschied (OK Teich zu OK Wasserstand Filter) bei der Pumpenwahl. Die Leitungen sollten es nicht sein, und wären es auch derzeit nicht.


----------



## Tjark (6. Juni 2016)

SGuten Abend zusammen,

danke für eure Meinungen!

Ich habe noch mal auf meine Pumpe geguckt, es ist eine Oase AquaMax Eco 8500. Macht lt Datenblatt maximal 8.300 l/h bei 80W Verbrauch. Da hatte ich irgendwie eine andere Pumpe in Erinnerung, aber so viel besser als die genannte von Naturagart ist sie ja auch nicht...

Filterkeller wollte ich bei dem Projekt eigentlich vermeiden. Aber nun gut, Vorteile hätte es natürlich. Was wäre denn das Minimum was ich an Platz brauche, bzw wie wäre dann der Aufbau? 
Ich stelle mir das dann in etwa so vor:

1. Vorfilter (welcher wäre dann zB geeignet - gibt es da auch Siebfilter?) -> 
2. der Centervortex als Bioeinheit (Einlauf liegt deutlich unterhalb dem Auslauf) -> 
3. Luftheber (oder eine Tonne für eine Pumpe mit wenig Stromverbrauch) -> 
4. Bauchlauf

Hier mal ein Foto von der Stelle, wo der Teich entstehen soll
  

Die gelben Schläuche stellen den bereich dar, der mit einem ca 40cm hohem Zaun umgeben werden soll. Ich nenne das jetzt mal Freiland-Terrarium. Dahinter soll der Bachlauf entstehen. Vom Filter kommend, vor dem Brunnen entlang, bis kurz vor der linken oberen Ecke des Terrariums. Wasserstand wollte ich hier ca. 30cm über dem Teich machen und über einen Wasserfall zurück in den Teich fallen lassen, damit die __ Schildkröten nicht in den Bachlauf gelangen können. Allerdings könnte solch ein Wasserfall auch zu laut werden, oder?
Alternative wäre den Bachlauf mit in das Terrarium aufzunehmen, dieses also nach hinten Richtung Brunnen zu vergrößern.

Da wo die beiden roten Kisten drauf stehen ist ein rundes Fundament (Beton-Platte) von ca 1m Durchmesser. da stand mal ein Springbrunnen von den Vorbesitzern.
Rechts davon soll die Tiefe Zone entstehen. Je nachdem, ob ich beim/ nach dem Buddeln der Meinung bin, dass das Teichprofil ist für die Schildkröten ok ist oder nicht würde ich das Fundament gerne als Insel für die Schildkröten zum Sonnen lassen. ringsherum kommt dann eine Flachwasserzone.

Viele Grüße
Tjark


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo Tjark,
die Pumpe ist schon mal eine gute Wahl, egal wie hoch der Filter baut. Wenn Du einen Vorfilter benutzt, benötigst Du eigentlich keinen Vortex mehr zur Abscheidung, sondern kannst mit einer "Biostufe" fortfahren. Dahinter schadet kein Bachlauf, Du kannst auch (soger zusätzlich) den umgekehrten Weg gehen mit einem "Filtergraben", in dessen Ende die Pumpe liegt (und keine Sedimente mehr ansaugen muss, was auch den Vorfilter entlastet).
Jede der Komponenten erfüllt ihren Zweck, und je nach Größe macht sie das mehr oder weniger gut. Ich bin ein Freund von "Pflanzenstrecken", da diese auch gut mit der Temperatur "mitgehen". Sie sorgen auch für eine höhere Verdunstung, andererseits hilft dies mehr bei der Konstanthaltung der Wassertemperatur, als eine Regulierung über Wasseraustausch (bei 30°C gewinne ich 80 kJ/l durch Wasseraustausch, aber 3500 kJ/l durch Verdunstung - solche Verluste sind günstiger auf der Wasserrechnung). Aus dieser Sicht ist eine Pflanzenstrecke auch ein Kostensparer, und ich würde den erhöhten Platzbedarf dafür gerne in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Tjark (9. Juni 2016)

Moin,


Ok, 110er KG-Rohr inkl. entsprechender Foliendurchführungen ist dann schon mal gesetzt!

Meine aktuelle Pumpe möchte ich erstmal behalten. Ich gehe davon aus, dass bei diesem Teich auch immer mittels Pumpe gearbeitet werden wird, da die __ Schildkröten im Winter komplett ihre Aktivität einstellen und somit auch nichts mehr fressen wird auch der Filter im Winter nicht benötigt. Gerade im Winter sollte auch jegliche Vermischung der wärmeren Wasserschicht am Boden mit der kühleren an der Teichoberfläche vermieden werden. Wenn der Filter über Teichniveau steht kann ich einfach die Pumpe abstellen, den Filter entleeren und brauche mir keine Gedanken über einfrierende Leitungen/ Schieber zu machen. Oder ist das eher unproblematisch? Denn einen Schwerkraft-Siebfilter geht dann ja auch nicht…


Das ich mit einem Vorfilter eigentlich keinen Vortex mehr benötige ist mir bewusst. Die Menge an Sediment, die derzeit trotzdem noch in die nachfolgenden Kammern gelangt ist mir allerdings zu viel und möchte die Reinigungsintervalle gerne verlängern. Den Vortex könnte ich dann auch noch als zusätzliche Kammer für den biologischen Filter nutzen. Z.B. die Bürsten aus der ersten Kammer in den Vortex und in die erste Kammer __ Hel-X…


Einen Filtergraben der nach Naturagart per Schwerkraft über einen Skimmer und einen BA befüllt wird und nach diesem dann ein Vorfilter & der C30, wäre auch eine schöne Lösung, danke für die Anregung.


Kennt ihr diese Siebfilter-Patrone:
http://www.qc-teichfilter.de/sifi-patrone/


Und was haltet ihr davon?

Danke & Gruß
Tjark


----------



## Limnos (9. Juni 2016)

Hi

Bei einer __ Sumpfschildkröte sollte der Teich vollsonnig sein. Die jährliche Sonnenscheindauer in der Gegend von Bremen ist eher suboptimal. Sie braucht Plätze zum Sonnen, von denen sie sofort ins tiefer Wasser gleiten kann.  Schräg im Wasser liegende Baumstämme ab20 cmØ werden dazu gerne angenommen. Der Garten sollte ausbruchsicher sein. Maschendrahtzäune sind für __ Schildkröten kein Hindernis und wenn die Sch. meint, die Stelle wäre nicht optimal, begibt sie sich auf die Wanderschaft, vor allem, was bei ♀♀ den geeigneten Eiablageplatz anbetrifft. Füttern kann man sie übrigens auch mit Brekkies, die aber vorgeweicht  und für kleinere Schildkröten halbiert werden sollten. Als europäisches Reptil darf man nur Tiere mit "Personalausweis" erwerben, die aus anerkannten Zuchten stammen. Bewegtes Wasser behagt ihr nicht so, deshalb wäre ein Teich ohne Pumpe und Skimmer besser.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tjark (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo Wolfgang,


danke für deine Meinung. Hältst du Emys orbicularis?


Die Sonnenscheindauer hier ist nicht die höchste, das ist klar. Die Unterart E. orbicularis orbicularis war früher jedoch auch in Norddeutschland heimisch und sollte somit die am besten an unser Klima angepasste Schildkröte sein. Meine 5 Emys (2013er Jahrgang) stammen von einer Züchterin und sind natürlich ordnungsgemäß mit Papieren ausgestattet und beim Amt gemeldet.


Der Teich liegt so sonnig, wie es in meiner Klimazone nur geht. Einzig die Abendsonne wird zur zeit noch von einer recht hohen und breiten Hecke behindert (auf dem Foto in einem der vorherigen Posts rechts im Bild). Diese ist ca 1,5m breit, über 3m hoch und ca 12m lang. Hinter der Hecke ist noch ein 8-9m breiter Streifen von meinem Grundstück, so dass ich die störende Hecke problemlos und ohne Nachbarn zu belästigen im Herbst entfernen werde, wenn die Vögel bzw. deren Nachwuchs flügge sind. Es ist eine Thuja-Hecke, also auch nicht sonderlich nützlich für die Tierwelt, was Nahrung angeht.


Der Bereich um den Teich wird ausbruchssicher mit Holz eingefriedet. Ca 40cm hoch und mit einer nach innen übertehenden Kante als zusätzlichen „Überkletter-Schutz“ ausgestattet. Den gesamten Garten werden sie bewusst nicht zur Verfügung haben. Für evtl. Weibchen werden natürlich auch Legehügel eingeplant.


Baumstämme, bzw. dicke Äste haben Sie jetzt auch schon in Ihrem kleinen Aufzuchtteich, die werden gerne angenommen und deshalb kommen auch in den großen entsprechend größere Baumstämme zum sonnen.


Was den Filter angeht… es ist keine Umwälzung wie bei einem Koipool geplant, der dazu evtl auch noch strömungsoptimiert mit glatten Wänden und evtl wenig/ keinen Pflanzen ausgestattet ist. 

Das ich keinen klassischen BA an der tiefsten Stelle einbauen kann/sollte um die Temperaturzonen nicht unnötig zu vermischen habe ich auch schon in einem der vorherigen Posts geschrieben. So ganz ohne Filter finde ich das allerdings schon grenzwertig, bei einem Teich mit Besatz, auch wenn die __ Schildkröten bestimmt nicht mit Kois zu vergleichen sind. Außer man plant einen Naturteich >50m³…


Was bewegtes Wasser angeht verweise ich auf folgende Litratur:


http://www.emys-home.de/EmysGEROrbicularis.htm


oder auch:


* defekter Link entfernt *


Ich denke deshalb, dass langsam fließendes Wasser nicht das Problem sein sollte, vorallem nicht in einem gut bewachsenem, naturnahem Teich.


Was die Fütterung mit Trockenfutter für Katzen angeht bin ich da entschieden anderer Meinung, auch wenn ich von verscheidenen Schildkrötenhaltern (auch anderer Arten) dies als gängige Praxis kenne. Für den Notfall mit Sicherheit vertretbar. Ansonsten halte ich mich doch eher an die Empfehlungen von emys-home.de, wobei ich auch viel mit Frostfutter aus der Aquaristik und Lebendfutter aus der Terraristik ergänze. Ich bin „nebenbei“ auch noch Meerwasser-Aquarianer und war einige Zeit auch Terrarianer (Agamen, Geckos und __ Schlangen) wodurch ich mich mit der Haltung von Futtertieren wie, Heimchen/ Grillen und co. und deren Supplementierung durchaus auskenne.


Wolfgang, ich möchte mit Sicherheit nicht deine gut gemeinten Ratschläge kaputtmachen, oder undankbar rüberkommen!

Ich bin jemand, der sich sein Leben lang bereits mit der Haltung unterschiedlichster Tiere beschäftigt und intensiv auseinandersetzt. Es ist mir stets wichtig den von mir gepflegten Tieren eine möglichst artgerechte Haltung zu bieten. Und wenn ich einer Art nicht das bieten kann, was sie benötigt, dann verzichte ich lieber auf die Haltung. Deshalb ist es für mich auch unabdingabar mich auf den unterschiedlichsten Wegen vor der Anschaffung eines Tieres über dieses zu Informieren.


Beste Grüße

Tjark


----------



## Tjark (10. Juni 2016)

Ein paar Eindrücke vom alten Teich:         

Der Teich ist Garten meines vorherigen Hauses, welches seit Dezember 2015 leer steht (wird gerade verkauft). Somit wurde dieses Jahr noch gar nichts an Pflegemaßnahmen am Teich gemacht. Auch der Filter/ Bachlauf ist nicht in Betrieb genommen worden


----------



## Tjark (10. Juni 2016)

Und hier der Aufzuchtteich der __ Schildkröten (da war er noch nicht ganz fertig, der Teich hat noch eine Abdeckung aus mit Gitter bespannten Rahmen bekommen)


----------



## jule (10. Juni 2016)

Dein "alter" Teich ist der Hammer... der gefällt mir wahnsinnig gut  Hoffentlich weiß der Käufer das auch zu schätzen und kippt ihn nicht zu


----------



## Tjark (10. Juni 2016)

Danke 

Der Teich bleibt, so zumindest die Aussage... 

Allerdings kommt die Weide, die zum Teil über den Teich ragt weg, wird dem Wachstum im Teich gut tun und die Pflege erleichtern (Verschlammung).

Dennoch schade um den Baum...


----------

